# Airboat Rides in the Everglades



## gretel (Jul 5, 2007)

We'll be staying on Marco Island next week and want to reserve a private airboat ride nearby.  Has anyone done this and can recommend a company?


----------



## ladycody (Jul 5, 2007)

I've no idea who we used...it was a long time ago...but it was a blast!!!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 5, 2007)

Gretel,

See this link for Everglades Adventures and Airboat Tour Listings for Marco Island and Naples

I haven't used any of these companies, so I can't give you a personal recommendation.


Have a great trip

Richard


----------



## gretel (Jul 5, 2007)

*Airboats*

Thanks for the links.  I've called several companies and found that pricing is similiar.  I've narrowed it down to Capt. Doug, Speedy Johnson, and Everglades Airboats (Totch).  We really enjoyed a short 30 minute ride while in Cocoa Beach (Lone Cabbage Twister Airboats) and wanted a longer ride (1-2 hours) while in the Everglades.  These three are most recommended online but I'd love to know the inside scoop from someone I trust (like a Tugger!).


----------



## Deb & Bill (Jul 5, 2007)

We did Speedy Johnson the last week of May.  It wasn't really in the Everglades, just through the swamps on probably private property.  We didn't see any alligators (can't imagine with all the NOISE).  It was just okay, been there, done that.  I think our ride was about one hour, first through a narrow slip through the swamp, then tearing around over the open swamp area through the grassy lanes.  If you think you will see something, it's more of a ride (like Space Mt on the swamp) than a safari.  

We had another couple on our airboat (there were three of us, two of them for five total on the boat).  Make sure you get the ear muffs fitting tight over your ears.  My were ringing for the next 24 hours and really hurt at times. 

I won't have to do this again next year.  We'll drive over to the actual Everglades and visit the park. 

However, I loved Marco Island. I'm going back there.  Every summer I hope.


----------



## i39249 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Too Funny*

Its funny.  We just did the airboat ride today out of Miami.  We visited the Everglades Safari Park about 45 minutes out of Miami.  The ride itself was probably the high light of the tour.  We didn't really see any wildlife either.  I think we saw a total of 2 alligators on the boatride.  Oh, we also saw a white bird, a crane I think and a turtle in the water.   There wasn't much except for swamp land and grass.  Everything was pretty flat.  At the visitor center, they did have a lot of alligators in fenced in areas that you can check out.  You can also pay $3 to have your picture taken with a small alligator.  When you go on your tour, make sure you bring some mesquito repellent with you.  If you buy it there, it gets kind of expensive.  You really don't need the repellent for the ride, as the boat is moving pretty quickly.  You need it for the visitor center or if your boat is going to be idling for an extended period of time.  Also at this place, they give you toilet paper to stick in your ears.  I guess its cheap ear protection.  I think you are doing it smart by going with a smaller boat.  On our boat, there were about 40 people on board.  Way too many people with 6 across seating.  If you were sitting in the middle or on the other side of where you want to look, you were out of look.  This was especially of concern, since some of these creature(s) disppear in a heartbeat.   Oh well these are just my perspectives.  If I do it again next time, that's a big if, I'm going to definitely do a private tour.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 6, 2007)

Also, if you decide to go, get your hearing protection ahead of time - many drug stores carry the small foam inserts that you roll insert into your earcanal - the expand to the size of your canal. Will reduce the engine roar to somewhat tolerable levels.  

If you want better ear protection - use a combination of the foam earplugs and earmuffs.  Many of the airboat companies will supply the earmuffs (usually a charge).

Richard


----------



## ladycody (Jul 6, 2007)

We must have had better luck than the norm.  Our guide slowed down and just drifted around the mangroves to allow us to search for wildlife.  We saw 4 or 5 gators along with other wildlife...and the ride itself was a ball.  I probably wouldnt do it again for myself...but would certainly go again with someone who hadnt been before.  We took a very small airboat tour though...only room for 6 or so...not a big commercial one.  Maybe that made a difference?


----------



## Dori (Jul 6, 2007)

We have done 2 airboat rides. The first, out of Holiday Park, or something like that, was out of Weston, near Fort Lauderdale.  It was great and we saw lots of wildlife.

The second was at Boggy Creek, out of Orlando or Kissimmee, and it was just okay.  I wouldn't do that one again.

Dori


----------



## gretel (Jul 6, 2007)

*Timing*

I know that in the summer months we are less likely to see gators.  They sit at the bottom of the water to keep cool.  

We hiked around Myakka River State Park yesterday (Sarasota) and saw 4 alligators along the lake (a huge one too!).  We did their airboat ride last year and didn't really enjoy it.  It was one of those huge boats that go 5 mph with lots of people.  We saw more gators driving through the park.

Based on the comments so far, we're excluding Speedy Johnson from the list.  Now I'm down to deciding between the Titch ride: http://www.airboateverglades.com/  or Captain Doug:  http://www.captaindougs.com/

Both seem like companies in the business for a while.  I can't believe that a company would give you toilet paper as ear plugs!!

On the airboat tour outside Cocoa Beach (Twister at Lone Cabbage), we saw loads of gators and birds, drove through a huge herd of bulls and cows, had a seaplane fly right over us and spun through the weeds.  It was so much fun!  I hope I can find a ride that is as much fun.  It seems that the company you go with really makes or breaks the experience!


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 6, 2007)

Years ago we did the airboat ride but also did a swamp buggy ride which was really, really good.  You sit in this vehicle with very big tires so you are up off the ground and it has a cage with screening so no bugs fall on you (or snakes).  We saw orchids and critters and were told about the hammocks, etc.  I would do the swamp buggy again but the airboat was just okay.  JMHO, Linda


----------



## pranas (Jul 11, 2007)

I regulary take visiting family and friends to Holiday Park near Ft. Lauderdale and have always seen plenty of alligators.  The boats do slow down in areas that the captain knows an alligator(s) is most likley to be spotted.


----------



## gretel (Jul 11, 2007)

*Capt Doug*

We went on the Captain Doug Airboat ride.  The boat fits 6 so we had a private tour. It was great!  The airboat went through the mangroves as well as speeding along the water.  Several gators came up to the boat.  Captain William also pulled up a crab cage and showed us crabs and fish.  Very cool!  We learned a little, sped around a little and saw some animals.  My only recommendation is to spray with Off before going.  We each got a few mosquito bites.  We had on Cactus Juice (the name of it) natural repellent but it didn't work well.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 11, 2007)

Since you're going to Everglades City to catch your airboat ride, the best place to see gators is just a few more miles down US41.  Continue past route 29 which is at the light for Everglades City.  Look for the sign for Turner River Road and turn left.  It's a dirt road that parallels the river, and that river has a lot of gators in it!  I think there's a rest area called H P Williams right at US41 and Turner River Rd.


----------



## gretel (Jul 12, 2007)

*WOW*

That Turner Rd. advice was excellent!  We went there this afternoon and saw so many alligators in the river along the dirt road. 

We also stopped at that campground that advertises Skunk Ape research and saw wild reptiles, birds, more gators and the like.  Very campy and cool.

Thanks!


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 13, 2007)

Did you get out of your car and walk to the rivers edge, or did you stay in your car?  The first time I was walking along the road I didn't know all the alligators were in the river.  Once I saw the gators, I quickly got back in my car!  The area is so isolated I was afraid there could be one hidden in the grass or trees, and I was by myself


----------



## gretel (Jul 13, 2007)

*Oh No!*

We absolutely stayed in the car.  Those gators were lurking right in the grass next to the road!!!  We opened the windows to take photos and then got a look at some of those giant bugs flying around and closed the windows too!  

My kids wanted to lock the doors! :hysterical: 

We are dying to spot a panther (with all those "Panther Crossing" signs we see).


----------



## Robnsunny (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't remember the name of the place but we did a tour at a place just before the turnoff to Everglades City. We saw several small gators and some wild pigs. The guides feed the gators to keep them in the same area. We finished with some runs and swirls through the grass. We were given regular ear muff type ear protection.

It was fun but having done it once, we probably won't repeat.


----------

